# Which line?



## Black&Red (May 28, 2013)

How can I determine which line and what color my puppy is? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

If you post a photo, members can tell you what color he most likely is and throw out a few guesses about the lines. 

Did you get him from a breeder? Does he have a pedigree?


----------



## Black&Red (May 28, 2013)

Yes I got him from a breeder n yes I believe he has a pedigree here's a pic









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Black/red, looks like German showlines. Can you post his pedigree?


----------



## VSGSD (Apr 4, 2006)

Is that a carrot by his feet? LOL, mine absolutely love carrots!! A nice, chilled, carrot is on of their favorite treats. Looks like a blk/red pup from German showlines.


----------

